# Breeder FL



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm not personally familiar with them and there's no hits on a Search thru PF.

Answering your last question first. Breeders do sometimes import from other countries. This is the first time I've heard of poodles coming from South Africa but there's no reason that they shouldn't . The reason they're importing is more important than _that_ they're importing.

Usually a breeder will import to bring genetic diversity or to add something to their lines that isn't available elsewhere. Enrapture states that they're breeding for conformation and seem to be breeding for color. I see nothing mentioned about health testing, any showing of their own to continue proving the conformation, and I'm disappointed to see the phrase Tiny Toy. That's simply descriptive of undersize toys which are often subject to even more health issues than an insize toy.

The statement of 20 generations of red is something that someone with more breeding knowledge than I have will need t weigh in on. I'm familiar with some of the other kennels they mention as part of their lines and they're considered good lines so far as I know.

Their website is more what I think of as a placeholder rather than a truly informational site. If I were looking for myself, I wouldn't rule them out automatically but I'd have many questions for them, some of which are in the resources in your other thread.


----------



## thiisismegan (Jul 22, 2020)

I actually have a pup from this breeder. I will say that I absolutely love my puppy, she is very healthy- no issues whatsoever (other than she is a bit smaller than I anticipated) and has an exceptionally good temperament and is very smart.


----------



## Kellers121 (Sep 18, 2021)

thiisismegan said:


> I actually have a pup from this breeder. My experience is mixed. First of all, I will say that I absolutely love my puppy, she is very healthy- no issues whatsoever (other than she is a bit smaller than I anticipated) and has an exceptionally good temperament and is very smart. In that sense, I couldn't be happier! Now when it comes the breeder themselves, they certainly are not 'fancy' by any means. They came recommended by a FL poodle club group and I also know the sire of my puppy was a highly sought after show dog that another, more 'reputable breeder' (on paper at least) was leasing next. So while the dog is fantastic, and she does seem to breed healthy/beautiful purebred poodles she lacks paperwork. Now that I have AKC papers, everything checks out. But she does not have any testing paperwork and the biggest issue for me was that the pup was not taken to the vet nor given the health guarantee from a vet prior to bringing her home, which I came to learn actually isn't legal in FL. Again, she is 100% healthy and is exactly the dog I expected/was told I was getting when I paid...but something to consider if you are looking for a more traditional experience with a breeder. I am happy to answer any questions you may have  OH, and I also snooped around on FB and personally reached out to 3-4 other people I found who have her pups and all have perfectly health, happy, gorgeous poodles. So she is a good breeder, but not great on paper...if that makes sense. Hope that helps!


I have two puppies from Enrapture. They are both very healthy, have great temperament and are incredibly smart. Our first puppy is so great we inquired about another one 9 months later. The only thing I will say is I asked next to no questions with our second puppy. I made all these assumptions that these puppies would be somewhat related. As it turns out, looking over their paperwork, they are not. Our send puppy who is just under 5 months old is already bigger than our 15 month old. They have different hair texture. Both puppies are in the right size rang for toy poodles. They both hit all the poodle standard points.


----------



## Enrapture Poodles (5 mo ago)

🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩

I’m VERY familiar with Enrapture Poodles. The reason I imported red poodles from South Africa is because they were from a kennel which has superior champion red poodles that have been color bred for over 20 generations to produce vibrant reds with exceptional color that does not fade to “paper bag brown “ like the majority of other reds. I do genetic testing and as others have attested here my dogs are healthy and have no health issues. I have not always lived in Florida and as my contract states, the buyer must take the puppy to a veterinarian within 2 business days of purchase to verify the health of the puppy at the time of purchase and if found unfit for sale may return the puppy for a full refund. Of course this has NEVER happened as health is of utmost concern, my dogs are healthy and I am an ethical breeder who would never sell a sick puppy to anyone in the first place. The Florida health certificate DOES NOT guarantee that the puppy is 100% healthy, it guarantees that the puppy has had it’s first puppy shot administered by the vet for a fee of $125. I used to provide shots free of charge but I now provide the health certificate and the fee is passed along to the buyer. One of my girls does occasionally throw tiny toys weighing 3.5 to 4.5 pounds so at times I do have smaller toys but mostly my dogs are in the 5-7 pound range and insize. I do not guarantee size but can make an educated guess if you are looking for something in particular. Yes, my breeding program has evolved over the years as I strive to meet the breed standard. I continue to use new and different dogs to better the breed and the puppies I produce. So not every puppy will be exactly the same as all the others in the past. Also some colors are known to have a finer hair texture than others and baby hair is different than adult hair. Speak up and let me know if there’s a quality that’s important to you and I will try to match you to the puppy that’s right for you. I breed a variety of colors, black, blue, white, red, apricot and cream. Feel free to ask me any questions you may have. 🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩​


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Enrapture Poodles said:


> 🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩
> 
> I’m VERY familiar with Enrapture Poodles. The reason I imported red poodles from South Africa is because they were from a kennel which has superior champion red poodles that have been color bred for over 20 generations to produce vibrant reds with exceptional color that does not fade to “paper bag brown “ like the majority of other reds. I do genetic testing and as others have attested here my dogs are healthy and have no health issues. I have not always lived in Florida and as my contract states, the buyer must take the puppy to a veterinarian within 2 business days of purchase to verify the health of the puppy at the time of purchase and if found unfit for sale may return the puppy for a full refund. Of course this has NEVER happened as health is of utmost concern, my dogs are healthy and I am an ethical breeder who would never sell a sick puppy to anyone in the first place. The Florida health certificate DOES NOT guarantee that the puppy is 100% healthy, it guarantees that the puppy has had it’s first puppy shot administered by the vet for a fee of $125. I used to provide shots free of charge but I now provide the health certificate and the fee is passed along to the buyer. One of my girls does occasionally throw tiny toys weighing 3.5 to 4.5 pounds so at times I do have smaller toys but mostly my dogs are in the 5-7 pound range and insize. I do not guarantee size but can make an educated guess if you are looking for something in particular. Yes, my breeding program has evolved over the years as I strive to meet the breed standard. I continue to use new and different dogs to better the breed and the puppies I produce. So not every puppy will be exactly the same as all the others in the past. Also some colors are known to have a finer hair texture than others and baby hair is different than adult hair. Speak up and let me know if there’s a quality that’s important to you and I will try to match you to the puppy that’s right for you. I breed a variety of colors, black, blue, white, red, apricot and cream. Feel free to ask me any questions you may have. 🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩​


Welcome to the forum. I really love it when a breeder chimes in and explains their breeding program. I have a lot of respect for ethical, hardworking breeders who strive to better their chosen breed. I hope you continue to participate on this forum.


----------



## Enrapture Poodles (5 mo ago)

P.S. Not sure if it’s the same person but I do remember someone asking me if I provided genetic testing results on the puppies themselves and I told them that I would provide them with whatever testing I had done on the parents and if they wanted to have a particular puppy they were interested in tested they could do so at their expense. They declined.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Welcome to the forum! Good to have another breeder on board!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Enrapture Poodles said:


> P.S. Not sure if it’s the same person but I do remember someone asking me if I provided genetic testing results on the puppies themselves and I told them that I would provide them with whatever testing I had done on the parents and if they wanted to have a particular puppy they were interested in tested they could do so at their expense. They declined.


Yes, sometimes people newer to searching for a well bred puppy misunderstand about health testing being on the sire, dam, and forebears rather than the litter.


----------

